# The IVF postcode lottery...fee offered



## Frieda78

Hi there. I am a London-based journalist and am urgently looking for women who would be willing to chat to me about this - for a sensitive piece.

For instance, couples who:

* Had to sell their house in order to fund IVF
* Were only allowed one round but know someone nearby who was allowed three.
* A healthy couple who are unable to get pregnant and have been completely denied IVF at all.

Please feel free to get in touch with me if you'd like to share your story. I can offer a fee and promise complete professionalism. 

Warmest,
Shelley Marsden


----------

